# Advice wanted: Nintendo DS/i



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 10, 2009)

We're going to buy our eldest a Nintendo DS for her birthday - she's been asking for one for ages, and all her friends have one, so it's going to be a surprise. 

So - parents of 7 year old girls; what would you recommend in terms of:

a) A DS versus a DSi - what's the difference, is there any benefit to buying the new version, are there any games you can't play on it, is it suitable (with web and camera access) for a young girl?

and

b) What games would you recommend?


----------



## fubert (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't know about a DS or a DSi, for games.. at least get "Animal Crossing"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2009)

If you can afford the DSi get that and she'll stand out from her friends, Animal Crossing would be a good game along with that dog game...


----------



## Addy (Jul 10, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> We're going to buy our eldest a Nintendo DS for her birthday - she's been asking for one for ages, and all her friends have one, so it's going to be a surprise.
> 
> So - parents of 7 year old girls; what would you recommend in terms of:
> 
> ...


.


----------

